# Baylor (vintage) watch pictures...Please add your own!



## kicker240

So I have a couple of Baylor watches (am I the only one that likes this brand?) that I have never posted pictures of so I thought I would start with this one.

Here are some pictures:
The crystal makes the dial hard to capture but it is lighter in the middle (blue) and then gets darker closer to the edges.


















The caseback lets you know its "swiss made":










The case shape is one of the things I really like about this watch:


























The band is (painted?) black and has brushed surfaces (even the clasp):


























Anyone else here have some old Baylor watches?


----------



## dirtvictim

Have a made in Germany Baylor. A bit rough but the German made PUW 509 Automatic runs perfect


----------



## kicker240

dirtvictim said:


> Have a made in Germany Baylor. A bit rough but the German made PUW 509 Automatic runs perfect
> View attachment 378709


Thats got to be from the 50's right?


----------



## nsmike

The House Brands list located in the "Links and Articles" section shows that Baylor was the house brand for Zales https://www.watchuseek.com/f295/house-brands-430894.html. There is also a link for the history of Zales.


----------



## ImitationOfLife

Yep, I always thought Baylors were rebranded watches. I recall seeing a Baylor that was actually a Heuer.


----------



## gaetan8888

Hello

Anyone would know about Baylor wristwatch.

Hello

I'm waiting before to buy a vintage Baylor watch.

Anybody in this thread can tell me which movement would be in this ladies Baylor automatic dive watch ?

Here is the link to my photo of the watch:

View image: Baylor

Thank

Bye

Gaetan


----------



## billygreeneyes

Greetings Great Keepers of Time, as always I Thank You for sharing your wealth of knowledge with those of us who are still trying to learn. I am posting a few pictures of a Baylor Quartz. I think this watch is probably a Retro Baylor made after Heuer left Zales. I do not know if












Heuer ever made any quartz watches. Thank all of you for your time... Billy


----------



## Always_Late

Here's my Baylor. It's in my project drawer until I sort out the date set issue. I need to service & install new crystal.


----------



## blynnob

I got this Baylor about 20 years ago at a Thrift Store.

Would love to find out more about this piece if possible.


----------



## blynnob

here is a photo of the movement


----------



## Shum

Looks like a nice piece and can it be a gem stone on the end of the crown?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

On the basis of the geartrain layout, I would guess that it is an Enicar calibre, but I have to confess that I am not absolutely sure.....

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Enicar 672

Hartmut Richter


----------



## tmathes

In high schhol I worked for a subsidiary of Zales (this was the late 1970's, I was the stock room clerk), the chain was Bailey, Banks and Biddle. Baylor was indeed a house brand watch sold there. I used to see them in the back of the store, near the lower-end Seikos they carried. I remember asking the manager about them, he said the name came from the university as one of the Zales family members had attended Baylor Univ. (can't remember who). I also saw a small assortment of Baylor pocket watches in the store too. Zales is based in Dallas in case anyone is wondering; Baylor is a few hours down I-35 from Dallas.

No one company made Baylor time pieces as I remember.


----------



## Formula1980

tmathes said:


> In high schhol I worked for a subsidiary of Zales (this was the late 1970's, I was the stock room clerk), the chain was Bailey, Banks and Biddle. Baylor was indeed a house brand watch sold there. I used to see them in the back of the store, near the lower-end Seikos they carried. I remember asking the manager about them, he said the name came from the university as one of the Zales family members had attended Baylor Univ. (can't remember who). I also saw a small assortment of Baylor pocket watches in the store too. Zales is based in Dallas in case anyone is wondering; Baylor is a few hours down I-35 from Dallas.
> 
> No one company made Baylor time pieces as I remember.


This is really informative! Thanks! I've always wondered about Baylor watches, especially since some of them looked to be re-branded Heuers. I really love the GMT chronograph with the Pepsi coloured bezel from the 70s.


----------



## bogray57

I found this slightly older thread on a day when I'm wearing my Baylor *spaceleader* Automatic. I just recently mounted this vintage Hadley (Hong Kong) "grains of rice" bracelet that seems to go very well with the blue-dial *spaceleader*. The dial says "Swiss Made" on either side of the 6-hour marker. The caseback says "Stainless Steel Back" "Base Metal" "Water+Shock Resistant" and "Antimagnetic" around the outer ring; "Fortalloy" "Scratch Resistant" "Automatic" and "Swiss Made" in the raised center. I really like the case shape on this watch...and it keeps good time.
























_(I took these snapshots, with the watch resting on stock photos for the background, which were originally published by Front Row Media, LLC in a hotel photo book about Indianapolis, IN.)_

Bo Gray
Lexington, KY


----------



## BradenW

These are my six Baylor watches I have acquired. They are all extradanary to me.


----------



## Stockegsix

Baylor 600ft diver


----------



## BrianOz

Found this little Baylor in a box of watch straps as well as an old Omega and couple of Elgin wristwatches. This box had been in my aunts garage under workbench for 30+ years, I think. I noticed the second hand on the Baylor started moving when I picked it up, so I wound it a few times and 10 hours later it's still keeping very close time! Just amazing.


----------



## mkws

Just amazing, but after 30 years in a garage, the watch needs a service, and should not be wound. Unless you want to get it to grind to a halt. Because if it does... Well, that'll be for the watchmaker to worry about, for you- it'll be the financial side of the repairs.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I was watching a re-run of the A-Team today (the episode where B.A. needs blood from Murdock and the biker gang comes to town while the Military Police is on it's way). Amazing to actually see details and colors now that it's on HD television rather than the CRT when I was a kid. For example now it's clear to see the bottom half of the GMC van is black and the top half of the GMC van - above the red stripe - is actually dark grey. Anyway, guess what Hannibal was wearing?


----------



## guy0783

Baylor Reserve-O-Matic with power reserve indicator.


----------



## Bchandler1488

kicker240 said:


> So I have a couple of Baylor watches (am I the only one that likes this brand?) that I have never posted pictures of so I thought I would start with this one.
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> The crystal makes the dial hard to capture but it is lighter in the middle (blue) and then gets darker closer to the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The caseback lets you know its "swiss made":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case shape is one of the things I really like about this watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The band is (painted?) black and has brushed surfaces (even the clasp):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else here have some old Baylor watches?


Could anybody tell me anything about my Baylor watch


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Only that it looks tome like it's from the late sixties or the seventies. Some better pictures, also of the back and especially (if you can provide them) of the movement inside would help.

Oh, and: Welcome to Watchuseek!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Malinda Williamson

kicker240 said:


> So I have a couple of Baylor watches (am I the only one that likes this brand?) that I have never posted pictures of so I thought I would start with this one.
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> The crystal makes the dial hard to capture but it is lighter in the middle (blue) and then gets darker closer to the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The caseback lets you know its "swiss made":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case shape is one of the things I really like about this watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The band is (painted?) black and has brushed surfaces (even the clasp):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else here have some old Baylor watches?


----------



## Malinda Williamson

I have this one don't know if fake or real and how. Much worth. 
It's a Baylor automatic Swiss made
Stainless steel back water and shock resistant
Would appreciate the help


----------



## Old Navman

Malinda Williamson said:


> I have this one don't know if fake or real and how. Much worth.
> It's a Baylor automatic Swiss made
> Stainless steel back water and shock resistant
> Would appreciate the help


Baylor was an in-house brand name for Zale's jewellery chain store which registered that trademark in 1971 (you can read about Zale Corp HERE ). Before that in 1951 that name was registered by Baylor Watch Co. but I think your watch would be from the late 1960's-70's. These Baylor automatics came in a variety of cases and movements such as AS cal 1903, ETA 2752, 2783. You'd have to get the back unscrewed and post a photo of the actual movement to be more precise.


----------

